# Shop Update Series



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*Welcome to my shop - Mini Tour and Talk Of Whats To Come*

Here it is, The first of my shop tour series.

In this video I look at the current setup of my workshop and go into details about my machines, I talk about what I like, don't like and everything in-between.
I then go onto talk about what the shop will eventually turn into once I have finished my workshop build.

*Video Available at my Website*

http://jordswoodshop.com/2011/11/announcement-shop-tour-video-underway/

*Or at youtube directly*






*Or alternatively just watch it here*






Regards


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Welcome to my shop - Mini Tour and Talk Of Whats To Come*
> 
> Here it is, The first of my shop tour series.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour. I always find it facinating to see how other people use ther work space. You mentioned that you would provide some more info about your dust extraction system if anyone was interested, I'm interested. I do not have one and I am always looking for inexspensive ways to accomplish my goals. So, if you don't mind, do you think you might be able to elaborate on how you created your extraction system?


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Welcome to my shop - Mini Tour and Talk Of Whats To Come*
> 
> Here it is, The first of my shop tour series.
> 
> ...


Definitely want to hear more about the dust extraction. I too, would like to rig up something without spending big bucks. Looks like a great shop. Really looking forward to more videos. You seem very natural in front of the camera.


----------



## bnoles (Aug 25, 2007)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Welcome to my shop - Mini Tour and Talk Of Whats To Come*
> 
> Here it is, The first of my shop tour series.
> 
> ...


Hi Jordon,

Thanks for the great shop tour and as Steve mentioned, you are a natural in front of the camera. Please add me to the list of having further interest in your dust extraction system, always looking for ways to improve without big $$$.

Much thanks for taking time to share.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Welcome to my shop - Mini Tour and Talk Of Whats To Come*
> 
> Here it is, The first of my shop tour series.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words! Well seeing there is interest in the dust extraction I will sort something out, Not sure if it will be a video or an article at this stage but something will be done.
Regards


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *Welcome to my shop - Mini Tour and Talk Of Whats To Come*
> 
> Here it is, The first of my shop tour series.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tour, I am also interested in the dust extraction remote aswell.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*New Shop Layout Run Through *

In this video I give you a quick run through on the new shop layout and give a few details on the new tools in the shop.

http://blip.tv/play/h9hRguThdgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h9hRguThdgA


----------



## Rembo (Apr 28, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *New Shop Layout Run Through *
> 
> In this video I give you a quick run through on the new shop layout and give a few details on the new tools in the shop.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/h9hRguThdgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h9hRguThdgA


Good tour of your workshop. always interesting to see how and what we are working in different parts of the world.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *New Shop Layout Run Through *
> 
> In this video I give you a quick run through on the new shop layout and give a few details on the new tools in the shop.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/h9hRguThdgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h9hRguThdgA


Those are some great upgrades. Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## Bluzman (Dec 25, 2011)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *New Shop Layout Run Through *
> 
> In this video I give you a quick run through on the new shop layout and give a few details on the new tools in the shop.
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/h9hRguThdgA.html?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#h9hRguThdgA


Great video Jordon, I enjoyed the tour. I had no idea what Boxing Day was so I looked it up. Sounds like a great tradition, one we yanks would do well to follow.


----------



## JordsWoodShop (Nov 17, 2011)

*April Update*

Hi all,

This is a quick video update showing how my workshop is progressing in its new space, and shows a few new tools that have been introduced to my shop since my last lot of videos.


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

JordsWoodShop said:


> *April Update*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> This is a quick video update showing how my workshop is progressing in its new space, and shows a few new tools that have been introduced to my shop since my last lot of videos.


Jord, nice to see you back again! Looks like alot of great improvements going on. Love that new band saw. ;-J


----------

